# domande: ghostscript e drm

## ScolaBirra

ciao,avrei due domande da sottoporvi:

-ghostscript non mi da i pdf. se faccio 

```
gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=- prova.eps
```

 mi si blocca al volo. da notare che non mi succede con pswrite o jpeg.

-il modulo drm per la ati rage 128 Pro non mi va con Xfree 4.2.1. devo scaicare la 4.3.0?

Ciao

Scola

----------

## cerri

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> ciao,avrei due domande da sottoporvi:
> 
> -ghostscript non mi da i pdf. se faccio 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Che output ti da?

 *Quote:*   

> -il modulo drm per la ati rage 128 Pro non mi va con Xfree 4.2.1. devo scaicare la 4.3.0?

 

Beh, no, devi scaricare quello per la tua versione.

----------

## ScolaBirra

Per ghostscript problema risolto... ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel per cambiare un settaggio e quando ho rilanciato la macchina con il kernel nuovo funzionava...   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Shocked:   :Question:   :Question: 

Ora mi smazzo un po' col drm...[/quote]

----------

